# how is everyone doing with classes?



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

just wondering.it's been 3 weeks now, i've been going to 60-75% of my classes. this figure's really gotta improve, but at the same time, i could easily be going to 0% like i was when ibs probs were starting for me.stay strong everyone, other young ibs'ers are behind you!







corny, i know, but true.meth


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I haev/t actually strted mine yet. But will let you know when i do.My advice to everyone is to just hang in there, even when things are tough. Everyone has their cross to bear and IBS is ine (well ours). Even when i have bad tummy days i still try to go to all my lessons. I figure that my IBS makes me astronget peron.Not only do we have to deal withj day to day stress, we deal with IBS stres also. We are cool people!


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

I had perfect attendance until today, I woke up too late. I'm going to have my doctor sign a form so I can be considered a student with a disability. Most of my teachers get annoyed if I go to the bathroom during a 50 minute class. At least this way they know why I leave class. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done Jones! You should be proud. I very rarely miss clases due to IBS. more often its lateness or sleeping through them. lol


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

ive missedvery few classes. missed the moring for a dr. appoiment and one day cause of my best friend


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Glad to hear that people have been going to classes for the most part. At this point I am 14 for 14. No missed days and no late days.....This year I am in a professional program, so if I miss any clases I am in big trouble. So these past few weeks, I have been super careful on what I am doing, what I am eating ...etc....it seems to be helping a little. Best of luck to you all...let's hope that we keep the "not missing classes" upKerry


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Witht eprofessional stuff maybe yu should tell them about your IBS. So if you do miss any days its not because you just can't be bothered. If you know what i mean.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Spliff,I seriously considered doing that becuase the doc's still aren't sure exactly what the heck is going on with me. But I have some fears of doing that. If I were to disclose this information to the school, I would have to go through the "special needs" department. Thus the information would be documented. I fear that if this happens later down the road it could come back to kick me in the ass and prevent me from getting a job or something. So at this point, I am left wondering. I am just keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well. I have scheduled all doctors appointments after classes, as difficult as that was to do becuase of my schedule. But I am just keeping an optomistic view that this works out for me. Thanks for your suggestionKerry


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBS shuld not stop you getting a job. If yuo were to mention it in confidence to maybe, one manager or lecturer or something just in case of emergencies. That alone could take the pressure of and mean you take even less sick days. Saying that, i have never had the guts to tell any of my employers pr my bosses! lol


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Okay spliff you caught me. My greatest fear is telling people. It just isn't something I have the confidence to do. So I guess I have to suffer







Kerry


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hee hee! Im just the same. I find writing it down is much easier! You could send a letter. Or tell a collegue just so someone knows who can explain for you. Hmm...might work. Just tell them you have allergies or something.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

lol ### allergies....I dont' think that would work...They gave us the numbers of how many applied and how many got in...they basically said that if you aren't in the hospital that you better be here. I am going to see my family doctor in a few weeks and see if i can get a note from him. I figure if I do end up having to miss a day, then I will have a note. Maybe that will save me a bit. For the amount of hours I am in class this year, I hope soKerry


----------



## Kimberly Sauer (Aug 29, 2002)

I haven't started my classes yet. I am really scared about them though, I am going to start my student teaching tomarrow, and all I will have is a kids bathroom to go to!!! Need lots of support!


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

How about we print t-shirts with 'I HAVE BOWEL PROBLEMS' on them? or not. I'm a chicken too. My boyfriend asked me for the proper name of what i've (we've) got and i couldn't even say it...i've developed the art of mumbling and changing the subject


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Sparkle,I couldn't agree with you more. I have never actually said the words to anyone. I just change the subject asap. Kerry


----------



## LJones (May 30, 2002)

Whenever someone asks me about this, I make it sound like it's the world's deadliest illness, otherwise they'll be like, "Shut up drippy" or something terrible like that. i have no shame!


----------



## Jimmi (Jun 6, 2002)

if you guys could read the message I just posted in this forum, and help me I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------

